# Redo Shower



## acs73 (May 21, 2009)

I'd like to redo the shower to make it a walk-in tiled shower instead of having the tub with a sliding door.

Does anyone have any idea of the cost of doing this by ourselves, and also what it would cost to hire someone?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## majakdragon (May 22, 2009)

Changing from a tub/shower to shower only will require changing the drain pipe size from 1-1/2" to 2". Cost depends on what materials you choose to install. Since this is not a job you want to redo every few years, I suggest using quality fixtures. Doing it yourself is a great way to save money, but if you only have one bathroom, it could be a real pain. You need to decide between finances and the amount of time you will be without the tub/shower. Take a serious look at your DIY skills and decide if you can do the job properly the first time since this is not something you want to be fixing continually. I love DIYing and it is great to look at a finished project and take the credit for doing it. Not so nice if you are taking the "blame" for it.


----------



## Redwood (May 22, 2009)

Tile Information?
Have I got the infor for you!
Here is a link John Bridge's Website.
He wrote the book on Kerdi Tiled Showers!
He really did I'm not making that up!
Here is a link to buy his book. The Kerdi Shower Book

I cannot make any comment except to say he is the best resource on the web for your answers.
IMHO Kerdi is by far the best system out there.


----------

